# Robbie is for adoption in PA



## marta (Jul 24, 2008)

1 year old DSH Robbie needs a home in Philly! Robbie is neutered, very loving and UTD with vaccinations..he's is also a gorgeous red tabby with hard to see stripes and very round eyes! He likes other pets and people, lots of people but just 1 or 2 will do. Please contact his foster mom directly Sheila Urban [email protected] 
Marta

PS Visit Robbie in the Courtesy Cats page in my site http://cats4adoption.bravehost.com


----------

